
Taking Steps to Combat Your Own Decision-Making Bias - prostoalex
https://www.strategy-business.com/article/Why-Our-Brains-Fall-for-False-Expertise-and-How-to-Stop-It
======
gbacon
\- _Set up “if-then” plans [such as] “If I catch myself agreeing with
everything a dominant, charismatic person is saying in a meeting, then I will
privately ask a third person (not the presenter or the loudest person) to
repeat the information, shortly after the meeting, to see if I still agree.”_

\- _Get explicit, and get it in writing._ Document how decisions are made and
conclusions reached.

\- _Incentivize awareness._ Reward people who point out systematic issues. Tom
Brady pays defenders who intercept his passes in practice.

\- _Set up buffers._ Take a walk before making a decisions or to jostle loose
unconsidered issues. Use “pre-mortems” to see how the yet to be made decision
could go wrong, and work backward from there to mitigate and give insight into
the best decision.

\- _Cut the cues._ Set up blind decisions that mask potential biases such as
gender, ethnicity, background, hometown, and so on.

------
peterept
I liked in particular adding a short "cooling off" period for a group to break
and relax before coming back to make a decision.

